# Kahr 6000 round pistol?



## Stoble (May 28, 2010)

I am a proud owner of a CW9 and it is my CCW when I am not carrying my Kimber 45. I see Kahr as underrated and love the comfort of mine as a concealed carry gun. It is the biggest little gun I own.
I read in a mag. article that Kahr says guns like the CW are good for about 6000 rounds. Mine is not a range gun and for it's purpose I am well pleased. Has any member reached the 6000 round mark? I wonder what needs to be replaced around this time and what symptoms develop? Since I like to work on my guns, I am fine with a rebuild and carry on whether by the factory or new parts I can replace.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't imagine anyone wanting to shoot a Kahr 6000 times.

They are great concealed carry pistols, but not something to shoot for fun, on any kind of regular basis. I have an old K-9 that has had a lot of rounds through it, and it is still accurate and dependable. I shoot it only occasionally, because it's a little too short in the trigger reach department, but it's a fine little pistol, and I don't hesitate to carry it when it fits the situation.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Bisley said:


> I can't imagine anyone wanting to shoot a Kahr 6000 times.
> 
> They are great concealed carry pistols, but not something to shoot for fun, on any kind of regular basis. I have an old K-9 that has had a lot of rounds through it, and it is still accurate and dependable. I shoot it only occasionally, because it's a little too short in the trigger reach department, but it's a fine little pistol, and I don't hesitate to carry it when it fits the situation.


I concur. I have had three Kahrs and currently own a CW9 and PM45. My Kahrs have been 100% reliable, and IMO, are the best and easiest CC guns available. That said, I drag both to the range about once a month, and shoot about 50 rounds through each, to keep in practice and maintain functionality. If I want to shoot 200+ rounds, I'll take an M&P 45, an XD 45, or a SIG.


----------



## oldtexan (Jun 26, 2010)

Stoble said:


> .....I read in a mag. article that Kahr says guns like the CW are good for about 6000 rounds. Mine is not a range gun and for it's purpose I am well pleased. Has any member reached the 6000 round mark? .....


I have a PM9 that has about 2000 rds through it. It had to go back to Kahr about 200 rds ago because of a significant barrel peening issue. Kahr replaced the slide, barrel etc at no cost to me.

IIRC, there is a fellow at kahrtalk who says he has approx 25K through a PM9.

I'd really be interested in knowing what magazine (title, month and year, page #) had the info about Kahrs being 6K guns. Could you provide that info? It would be very helpful.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Bisley said:


> I can't imagine anyone wanting to shoot a Kahr 6000 times.
> 
> They are great concealed carry pistols, but not something to shoot for fun, on any kind of regular basis. I have an old K-9 that has had a lot of rounds through it, and it is still accurate and dependable. I shoot it only occasionally, because it's a little too short in the trigger reach department, but it's a fine little pistol, and I don't hesitate to carry it when it fits the situation.


I can imagine 6000 through a Kahr easy. I have probably in the neighborhood of 4500 through mine now and it shows little if any sign of jicking the bucket in 1500 more rounds. I would like to see the magazine that had that article too to see the context it was written in.

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess the reason 6000 seems out of the question to me is because they just don't fit me very well. I've owned three, and they all chew up my trigger finger, because the trigger reach is just way too short for me. After about twenty times of my finger banging into the trigger guard, it starts to get really old.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

That makes sense......no one likes to shoot a gun that give them bruises or makes them bleed.

RCG


----------



## yankee2500 (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is a guy on Kahr Talk with almost 30K through his PM9.

jocko 
Senior Member
Join Date: Sep 2009
Posts: 2,182

snap caps, my friend will tell u alot about how the sights are doing or how the shooter is doing.

If your low and left, ur probalby a right hand shooter. Kahr sights their guns in with 124 grain ammo and I think it is at 15 yards, so I have been told. One might have to change his sight picture a tad for up and downs, but the rear sight is moveable for right and left corrections, although very hard to move on kahrs BUT IT WILL MOVE..

I have found that POA shooting with these little kahrs is very good indeed and faster than trignt o line the sights up, for in a defense situation, that scenario is just not going to happen. Get good at 7 yards with POA shooting, forget about trying toput them in the same hole, as again ur not gonna even get close to doing that in a defense situation. Get your trigger control down to a no thought process and concentrate on that front sight only and all the rest will fall in place as your pulling up your gun. Again practice close. Kahrs are IMO "hand shaking" guns.

Practice with some snap caps in your magazines, they will show ur shooting errors faster than anything. When we anticiapte the shot "thing" that is when spreads start to show up and we tend to blame the gun, for the gun cannot talk back. Also think about when your shots started to go to hell to. 50 rounds down range, 100, 150. cold be shooter gertting tired, grip changing or twisting in ones hand. all things that we really don't see happening for we are concetrating on the target and sights etc. Just my 2 cent shere but 99.995% of the time it is not the gun or the improper height of the sights.

I have 28,900 rounds through my pM9 and I have said it man times on here, I am not a good shot and my groups at best at 7 yards are normally 3 " Plus Plus, but for me every shot is inside the FBI "Q" silhouette target and that tells me I have put all my shots in the critical area for the BG to be really pissed.
When I want to shoot 2" groups I grab my tuned G19 with dawson fiber optic adjustable sights and I can sit there and do it all day long at 7 yards, actually gets boring with my G19, where as my PM9 is still giving me a challenge to succeed.

Indeed if a gun could talk, it would help all of us. Probably my PM9 would by now be telling me to sell it and let a GOOD SHOOTER own it.

John


----------

